# Free HD DVR upgrade to existing customers



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Not sure if everyone is aware of it ,but DTV is offering free DVR upgrade to current customers under the loyalty program. I just added another HD-DVR to my system giving me a total of 3 DVRs only cost $49 install fee. The 1st CSR actually told me I could get a HR34 for free,but I was told that was wrong when they switched me over to the upgrade CSR. I should have argued for it, but hey I will still have 6 tuners and I can always get the H34 later. Besides I didn't feel like a 2 hr phone battle this morning


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

63thk said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware of it ,but DTV is offering free DVR upgrade to current customers under the loyalty program. I just added another HD-DVR to my system giving me a total of 3 DVRs only cost $49 install fee. The 1st CSR actually told me I could get a HR34 for free,but I was told that was wrong when they switched me over to the upgrade CSR. I should have argued for it, but hey I will still have 6 tuners and I can always get the H34 later. Besides I didn't feel like a 2 hr phone battle this morning


Let us know what model you get, please.

Rich


----------



## djmaxwell (Jun 24, 2010)

I took this offer, ordering online, and got an HR21. I selected self install, which apparently causes them to silently not include a remote. :scratchin

After calling and being told it was my fault, they agreed to ship me a remote, charging me and then crediting me for it.


----------



## peano (Feb 1, 2004)

Does it restart a 2 year commitment? The HR21 should be "free". It is worth less than that.


----------



## djmaxwell (Jun 24, 2010)

peano said:


> Does it restart a 2 year commitment? The HR21 should be "free". It is worth less than that.


of course


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

63thk said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware of it ,but DTV is offering free DVR upgrade to current customers under the loyalty program. I just added another HD-DVR to my system giving me a total of 3 DVRs only cost $49 install fee. The 1st CSR actually told me I could get a HR34 for free,but I was told that was wrong when they switched me over to the upgrade CSR. I should have argued for it, but hey I will still have 6 tuners and I can always get the H34 later. Besides I didn't feel like a 2 hr phone battle this morning


And jsut to be clear this isn't offered across the board ...it is dependent upon individual accounts


----------



## Camborita (Nov 9, 2009)

63thk said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware of it ,but DTV is offering free DVR upgrade to current customers under the loyalty program. I just added another HD-DVR to my system giving me a total of 3 DVRs only cost $49 install fee. The 1st CSR actually told me I could get a HR34 for free,but I was told that was wrong when they switched me over to the upgrade CSR. I should have argued for it, but hey I will still have 6 tuners and I can always get the H34 later. Besides I didn't feel like a 2 hr phone battle this morning


I took advantage of this free DVR upgrade in June, but mine also included free installation. What I was charged for was the $19.95 "Delivery and Handling" charge for the receiver (even though the installer brought it with him on the truck). Figured since I got a new SWM dish and the wired CCK with this, it was a pretty good deal.


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Install is scheduled for Friday,so I will keep you posted as to the model. I did have to re-sign for another 2yrs.


----------



## macfan601 (May 4, 2012)

djmaxwell said:


> I took this offer, ordering online, and got an HR21. I selected self install, which apparently causes them to silently not include a remote. :scratchin
> 
> After calling and being told it was my fault, they agreed to ship me a remote, charging me and then crediting me for it.


The remote is not in the box of Directv receivers any more. If you need one it is supposed to be on the techs truck. Very few connecting cables are included any more either. I figure if Directv can be cheap so can I. I quit returning any remotes or wiring when I return receivers.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

I wonder when they are going to let intelligent subscribers with R22's upgrade to HD without a 2 year commitment or install visit? I'd gladly purchase & install my own slimline dish if they would do that. But they won't.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> I wonder when they are going to let intelligent subscribers with R22's upgrade to HD without a 2 year commitment or install visit? I'd gladly purchase & install my own slimline dish if they would do that. But they won't.


When you have another H/HR model they'll let you upgrade your R22 to HD without a 2 year commitment. ITs not upgrading the R22 to HD that would be the cause of the 2 year commitment, it would be adding an H/HR model to your setup. No matter what some may want, the R22 by itself is NOT an HD model.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

63thk said:


> Not sure if everyone is aware of it ,but DTV is offering free DVR upgrade to current customers under the loyalty program. I just added another HD-DVR to my system giving me a total of 3 DVRs only cost $49 install fee. The 1st CSR actually told me I could get a HR34 for free,but I was told that was wrong when they switched me over to the upgrade CSR. I should have argued for it, but hey I will still have 6 tuners and I can always get the H34 later. Besides I didn't feel like a 2 hr phone battle this morning


Just to clarify, are you or were you out of contract or near it? Not sure I need anymore tuners. I have 15 tuners available should I need to record that many shows at once.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

"joshjr" said:


> Just to clarify, are you or were you out of contract or near it? Not sure I need anymore tuners. I have 15 tuners available should I need to record that many shows at once.


I got the offer, and I am in contract, I got the HR34 when they first came available through Solid Signal and the other resellers.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> I wonder when they are going to let intelligent subscribers with R22's upgrade to HD without a 2 year commitment or install visit? I'd gladly purchase & install my own slimline dish if they would do that. But they won't.


You would have been out of an agreement by now if you had just upgraded back then. However they never will because if your R22 fails they'll send you an R15/16 instead.


----------



## djmaxwell (Jun 24, 2010)

macfan601 said:


> The remote is not in the box of Directv receivers any more. If you need one it is supposed to be on the techs truck. Very few connecting cables are included any more either. I figure if Directv can be cheap so can I. I quit returning any remotes or wiring when I return receivers.


It was a self install.


----------



## mobandit (Sep 4, 2007)

Used this as well, ordered on Saturday (self install), and received the DVR today. HR21-700, in very good condition, looked new, in fact. Now if I can just get it to figure out there are three other DVR's on the network...

Figured out why it won't see the other three boxes...forgot about needing a DECA adapter...been out of the loop too long!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mobandit said:


> Used this as well, ordered on Saturday (self install), and received the DVR today. HR21-700, in very good condition, looked new, in fact. Now if I can just get it to figure out there are three other DVR's on the network...


Well, at least you got the best model out of all the 21 series HRs. I think.

Rich


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

Its HR21/100 which is seems doesn't support ON-DEMAND,which kind of sucks. It just has a COMING SOON ad. Anyone know the HD capacity and if will it support the am21 OTA tuner?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

About 50 hours HD. It really isn't much different than an HR20, other than needing an AM21 and supporting 3D. 

I don't see any reason On Demand wouldn't work, the hardware supports it. Does it see the Internet?


----------



## 63thk (Feb 11, 2010)

I had to go into the setup and connect to my network. I had just assumed the tech had configured all that before he left. It now sees the on-demand menus,so I'm guessing everything will be there after 24hrs. Its doing a software update now.


----------

